# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  qmake

## hosseinip

سلام 
سلام qtنصب کردم ولی میخوام پروژه run  این پیغام میده

1e77c4fe-b79d-4081-a67b-45cb48c6ee17.jpg

نسخه qt نصب کردم
5d7ecc24-bbfc-48dd-be36-fab393c9b763.jpg

مشخصات سیستم این :
Capture.PNG
اینم از Kits :
Capture1.PNG

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

در قسمت تنظیمات قسمت build نگاه کنید ببنید که cmake درست نصب شده احتمالا نصب نشده اگر نبود می تونید جداگانه با Qt maintenance tools آدرس مخازن را ست کنید و آنلاین دانلود کنید.

----------


## hosseinip

> در قسمت تنظیمات قسمت build نگاه کنید ببنید که cmake درست نصب شده احتمالا نصب نشده اگر نبود می تونید جداگانه با Qt maintenance tools آدرس مخازن را ست کنید و آنلاین دانلود کنید.


من تا حالا با qt کار نکردم اگر امکانش هست بیشتر توضیح بدید
چطور میتونم اینکار انجام بدم
متشکرم

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

دوست عزیز!
شما که تو ویندوز هستی حداقل تصویری که از تنظیمات Qt گذاشتی اینو میگه بعد تو تصویر بالایی دور فایل لینوکس خط کشیدی ؟؟
بالاخره ویندوزی یا روی لینوکس می خواهی نصب کنی ؟
به هر حال باید از این آدرس https://www.qt.io/download-qt-instal...2-bfb62735f3e5 فایل نصبی مربوط به سیستم عامل را دریافت کنی و بعد به صورت آنلاین مراحل نصب را انجام بدید کامپوننت های پیش فرض خودش همه چیز را نصب میکنه !
حالا اگر نصب کردی و در ویندوز هستی که در همون قسمت تنظیمات ببین CMAKE را به صورت اتو پیدا کرده یا خیر!
 اگر نبود باید تو لیست برنامه ها تو شاخه نصبی Qt برنامه Qt maintenance tools را اجرا کنید.و از این تاپیک https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=548050 که قبلا گذاشتم آدرس مخازن را set کنی تا بتونی به روز رسانی را انجام بدید و CMAKE  را نصب کنید

----------


## hosseinip

> دوست عزیز!
> شما که تو ویندوز هستی حداقل تصویری که از تنظیمات Qt گذاشتی اینو میگه بعد تو تصویر بالایی دور فایل لینوکس خط کشیدی ؟؟
> بالاخره ویندوزی یا روی لینوکس می خواهی نصب کنی ؟
> به هر حال باید از این آدرس https://www.qt.io/download-qt-instal...2-bfb62735f3e5 فایل نصبی مربوط به سیستم عامل را دریافت کنی و بعد به صورت آنلاین مراحل نصب را انجام بدید کامپوننت های پیش فرض خودش همه چیز را نصب میکنه !
> حالا اگر نصب کردی و در ویندوز هستی که در همون قسمت تنظیمات ببین CMAKE را به صورت اتو پیدا کرده یا خیر!
>  اگر نبود باید تو لیست برنامه ها تو شاخه نصبی Qt برنامه Qt maintenance tools را اجرا کنید.و از این تاپیک https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=548050 که قبلا گذاشتم آدرس مخازن را set کنی تا بتونی به روز رسانی را انجام بدید و CMAKE  را نصب کنید


CMAKE خالی است چیزی پیدا نکرده
c1.PNG
درست میگید من به اشتباه دور لینوکس خط کشیدم
نسخه نسبم اینه
q2.png

----------


## hosseinip

_ تاپیک تون مطالعه کردم ولی درست متوجه نشدم  بیشتر در مورد_ پلت فرم اندروید توضیح دادید من برای ویندوز میخوام 
این مراحلی که گذاشتین در حین نصب
_تو شاخه نصبی Qt برنامه Qt maintenance tools رو هم پیدا  نکردم
من_ offline packages  انتخاب کردم وبه صورت offline نصب کردم شاید مشکل از اینجاست

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> _ تاپیک تون مطالعه کردم ولی درست متوجه نشدم  بیشتر در مورد_ پلت فرم اندروید توضیح دادید من برای ویندوز میخوام 
> این مراحلی که گذاشتین در حین نصب
> _تو شاخه نصبی Qt برنامه Qt maintenance tools رو هم پیدا  نکردم
> من_ offline packages  انتخاب کردم وبه صورت offline نصب کردم شاید مشکل از اینجاست


متوجه نشدم، بالا گفتین نسخه لینوکس نصب کردین ولی خطای محیط ویندوز رو میبینم! به هر حال برای حلش باید SDK مربوط به ویندوز رو نصب کنید.
میتونید سوالتون رو در این بخش هم بپرسید.

----------

